

Help me pick a cellphone - metaprinter

I'm a web developer/ producer. mostly i build wordpress or drupal sites but i've done joomla, modx, magento, ektron, dotnetnuke, code igniter. I've been doing this about 6 years and i've never owned a smartphone in my life. thinking about biting the bullet. I'm on verizon in the ny metro area. I have no idea what i want. help me figure it out.
======
jordandanford
Verizon has a lot of choices, but something from the Droid line is probably
your best bet. If you want a physical keyboard, then I'd recommend the Droid 3
(<http://engt.co/k9nRy4>), but if you're fine with an onscreen one, then I'd
go with a Droid X2 (<http://engt.co/lUahHe>) or Droid Charge
(<http://engt.co/jPK3k6>) – the X2 has a faster processor and arguably nicer
design, but the Charge has a gorgeous screen and 4G support, so it's up to you
there. Bottom line: Droid 3 for physical keyboard, Charge or X2 otherwise.

~~~
blinkingled
Seconded - sounds right at the moment, given Bionic is MIA without any updates
from Motorola.

------
billyvg
I suggest going to your local Verizon shop and playing with the iPhone and
Android phones first and seeing which phone OS you like more.

If you decide on going the iPhone route, definitely wait until September-ish
until the new batch of iPhones are [rumored] to come out.

I don't know too much about Verizon's selection of Android phones, but my
friend just got a Samsung Charge, and it felt pretty nice.

------
ddagradi
On Verizon, the iPhone is always a great choice, especially with new hardware
coming out in the near future.

Otherwise, figure out what the newest Android is. It changes pretty often.
Droids are a solid product line.

